# ACT/SCoast NSW: Flathead Frenzy - Dec 15th



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dang, Birthday weekend champ ( Family in town )...

I dropped 2 x mid 70 Flathead and 1 x 80cm+ at Durras yesterday, might be worth a shot.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Haven't caught up with No 1 son yet - he was talking about a flatty trip, so it is a 'maybe'.

Still have a vehicle problem - back to the fixit shop tomorrow, with loud complaints from me.

Was out on Moruya friday and caught 7 flatties - best to 58 cm. will post that separately with more details later.

Wanted to go to Jindy sometime soon and had hoped to get into COD down Leftie's way, but with the vehicle playing up and some repairs needed to 'van may keep me
at home, busy for a bit.

Cheers and beers to all giving it a shot - at least I will get to read about it.

Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSDvR6oAACpXgAAQQIctqtwAP+/fMDAA8mwiekTJHqP0p6n6oybUaA0fqQanoI0Km9EjaI9T1GmCGIm1ENA0AHqAAB5GR15/hhtTs6PY/Pb+jpEk2hUWk9FSA6o/gHRh49MOrSqm6puz+vTPJo70N4ljXSzDkQpJBIGWX0V52PMFH7HqhXUxB6WBuhgCGBk917aGzWfu70Nv0owJdQU/AiDJVrVwIwz6agi+TPHJXukkawS69EWk3ZSaA+XjUKUyDA8YwUxCMyCyWbFgOJSI81UxfO5tryE+EDOwxMMlsfGe8PUh6s++wbg9xM40ushUfaMRJTS7WDzT/xTdG2GFLeRdyRThQkCDvR6o


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Red,

Not 100% sure of my movements that weekend....Had a plan to got to a special location but I have to be on-call for work most of the weekend now so must stay within good mobile phone coverage area....bugger! Will most likely still be down the coast....just wont be venturing as far as I may want to.

As for those stickers.....am in need of 3 or 4 myself to put on kayaks (pays to advertise eh??) .....might have to work out how I can pick some up?

Bart70


----------



## anthropomorphic (Sep 27, 2007)

No can do unfortunately, already had to can an overnighter for that weekend as we're having an early xmas dinner with the inlaws.  
Cheers,
Anthropomorphic


----------



## mmalss (Jul 25, 2007)

Love to join you Red but Christmas & family obligations won't permit it for this week-end. I will be staying in Sussex Inlet for 3 weeks after Christmas so I would love to meet up for a fish on the South Coast anytime during then.

Mick


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcPGt1cAABFbgAAQQAdqEBqAP2feMCAAZEU/U0TTTTTUeUwMaKFNT0Q9MpoGBGmgsU1O/jeqcI7vRCETX5KQl8KTZumuY3s086HAD0mAVVNiMxfavCWVprR74BUXkYAFr4ir65ELZz24zgCAsWl6LBTYcwQTLRWDT/F3JFOFCQw8a3Vw


----------

